# Villagers for a Tropical themed town?



## Heyden (Mar 21, 2015)

Any suggestions are why? c:


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 21, 2015)

Villagers that used to be Islanders in Animal Crossing GCN?


----------



## Locket (Mar 21, 2015)

Octopi, Flora, and ducks.


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 21, 2015)

ooh what a cool idea, maybe the octopus villagers, o'hare is an island villager, umm maybe some of the birds? idk


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 21, 2015)

O'Hare for sure!!! He'd be perfect.  His house interior is all island themed c:  hammock, and the wallpaper..he's wearing the small straw hat too lol


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 22, 2015)

Anabelle and Cyrano because of the way they look.

Keaton because his house looks like a beach on the inside.

Tammi because she's a lemur.


----------



## kasane (Mar 22, 2015)

Definitely Bud!

His house is tropical themed, as well as his shirt. He also has swag sunglasses


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing this too but very far off in the future.... O'Hare, Caroline, Octopi, Maelle, and lots of neon looking ones


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2015)

I was thinking
Marina
Flora
Octavian
Joey
O'Hare
Yuka
and maybe Aurora..


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 22, 2015)

Caroline and O'Hare because of their interiors, Cheri because of the way she looks, definitely Flora since she's a flamingo, I'm sure that's a lot more ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

Flora the flamingo! Obviously! She's so tropical and beautiful c:


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 22, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I was thinking
> Marina
> Flora
> Octavian
> ...



possible Phoebe because of her clothes although she is more Zen like...


you need Zell or Savannah also...


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 22, 2015)

Flora
O'Hare
Joey
Tangy
Marina


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2015)

Any suggestions for a jock or an Uchi?


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 22, 2015)

*'14' Animal Species…And Please Consider Pango!*

From the 35 different species available in the game "Animal Crossing: New Leaf," 40 percent of them—that's 14—would fit in a tropical town. _Here is a link:_ 

@ http://www.skyenimals.com/browse_habitat.cgi?habitat=tropical_forest​
Animal species, available in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf," which are included on that referenced site (hope I'm not missing any):

01. Anteater
02. Bird
03. Deer
04. Duck
05. Eagle
06. Elephant
07. Frog
08. Gorilla
09. Lion
10. Monkey
11. Mouse
12. Rabbit
13. Rhinoceros
14. Tiger​
As for whom to select: I'd say mix it up. In terms of color, have about a third of your villagers be earthy; have a third have some color; have a third be animated in their colors.

As for developing the town: You may be better-suited for a Zen look. With Public Works Projects, I would suggest, rather than traditional Zen Streetlights, you may want to have whatever amount of streetlights be nothing but Torches. Doing one or more Zen Gardens may be good. Have the Arched Sculpture. Choose good seating (including a Cot). A Hot Spring (or more than one) may be a really good thing.

Oh, and have bamboo! (But be careful: You would need to contain it.)

If you don't mind, my No. 1 selection of a villager for a Tropical town (and I would name it _Tropical_; eight characters) would be: *Pango*, that beautiful Peppy anteater.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*By the way:* My town ACNLpics has all villager pictures on display in human houses. You can look them over there. _The Bell Tree Forums_' Dollieclaire did a video on it. It's at YouTube.com under The FleetingFurret.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

TANGY!


----------



## Marisska (Mar 22, 2015)

I would say:
all three octopi (or maybe 2): Octavian, Marina, Zucker
alligators (I specially like Alli and Alfonso's design)
birds (for example Jitters, he's green and goes well with a tropical theme)
frogs (Camofrog and Lily would go great!)


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, Lily and Camofrog would be good as well, c:


----------



## inkling (Mar 22, 2015)

Tangy! I have her and her personality is peppy, but more unique compared to the other peppys. She is like an orange fruit and has a leaf on her head, so I think that would match!


----------



## tumut (Mar 22, 2015)

You need Keaton. He looks like he's straight outta Rio. Shari would be the perfect uchi, a really exotic house interior. Also maybe Blanche over Yuka and Bud would be a good jock. Octavian gives a more martian appearance than islander if yu asked me.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 22, 2015)

Twiggy, Tangy, Caroline, Marina, Fuchsia, Puddles, Drift and Sly as jock villagers, O'Hare, the monkeys (Shari for example), the alligators and the elephants (Eloise), and any colourful villagers you might like c:


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 22, 2015)

Flora or any of the alligators would be cool. ^^


----------



## Heyden (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess..
Marina
Flora
Lily
Joey
Fuchsia
O'Hare
Yuka
Keaton
Aurora
Caroline


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 23, 2015)

O'Hare, Flora, Tangy, Gala, Melba, and any of the octopi


----------

